# factory equalizer settings



## jimjoeb (Jan 4, 2009)

The radio in my 05 Grand Prix came with factory equalizer settings for talk, classical, etc. Over time they were accidentally changed. Does anyone have the factory settings or know where I can go to look them up to change them back manually?:wave:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

make them look like a power line swooping down then up, the middle eq setting should be the lowest point and the begining and end one should be the highest, equally adjust between there.


----------

